# essence Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 19, 2011)

Fashionista








  	essence Fashionista Blush Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 19, 2011)

essence Nail Polishes Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## divaster (May 9, 2011)

Ok, some essence swatches for you. On the eyeshadows I didn't realize I had 2 of the same shadow, one had dropped and broke and I guess I bought another one. I left it in there because they must have a sheen over it because the brand new and the broken one differ very slightly. 

  	Eyeshadows - Party All Night, Metropolitan and Get Ready 




  	Swatches - no flash





  	with flash





  	Colour Shine eyeshadow:









  	Shimmer Powder 










	Denim Wanted eyeshadow duo:


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Some Essence swatches. It's one of my favourite drugstore makeup brand, I guess I'm addicted...
​ ​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​


----------



## Almost black. (May 31, 2011)

*essence shimmer powder*














*essence Choose me! nail polish* (apparently dupe for Zoya Charla)










*essence sun club all over shimmer - blondes, lighter skin*


----------



## atqa (Oct 11, 2011)

[FONT='Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif]*Stay All Day Long Lasting Eyeshadow*[/FONT]


----------



## atqa (Oct 11, 2011)

[h=3]Colour & Go, 62 Reach Peach + Cracking Top Coat, Blue[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 10, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------

